# What is it?



## Hoot (Aug 22, 2014)

Recently, Mrs Hoot and I acquired a box of misc. utensils at a yard sale.
Included were these items. Whatndaworld are they?
They look like some kind of melon baller but they don't really produce nice round balls of melon....it's more like some kind of scoop. Any help would be appreciated.
TIA!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 22, 2014)

I wanted to say it was a lemon juicer, but it looks too small...key lime juicer?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 22, 2014)

? Corer of some sort ? very interesting!


----------



## Addie (Aug 22, 2014)

Tea Leaf Baller?


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 22, 2014)

Neither looks like it squeezes something, but one reminds me of an infuser, maybe tea or something like that. You got me on the other one.   I'm wondering if it would close in such a way that it would crack nuts?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2014)

A flamer for the sugar cube used for Absinthe?


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 22, 2014)

I have no idea, but the one on the left looks like it's supposed to juice something out of it, hence the holes in it.  I'm really curious.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 23, 2014)

Are you certain these items are for food preparation? They almost look like antique dental implements.

The two on top look like tongue depressors. The instruments in the middle appear to be similar to tools I've seen for extracting teeth. And the things on the bottom for mixing small amounts of compounds for anesthetic, or what not. 

Just a guess, but that's what they look like to me.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The three pictures are just different views of these two things.
Here are a few more details.
When these devices are closed (the handles are together) the opening is roughly 1.25 - 1.5 inches in diameter.
The edges of the opening, when closed is beveled, as if it can be, or has been sharpened slightly.
Neither one is very sharp but could easily take a chunk out of the flesh of most large fruits or vegetables.
When fully closed, the one with the wooden handles in more nearly a circle; the other is more elliptical.
They are app. 4.5  - 5 inches long when closed.
Steve, I can't say if they are used in food preparation or not. I am hoping that someone here will be able to shed some light on what their purpose is.
It is quite the mystery, but I reckon I will survive not knowing what they are.


----------



## letscook (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe coffee press or tea


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2014)

Could they have been cork pullers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2014)

Those are, "what the heck" gadgets.  Those things you buy on a whim and find years later in the back of the drawer, racking your brain to figure out their purpose.  They are the kitchen equivalent of an "expert" crossword puzzle.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 23, 2014)

Hoot said:


> Recently, Mrs Hoot and I acquired a box of misc. utensils at a yard sale.
> Included were these items. Whatndaworld are they?
> They look like some kind of melon baller but they don't really produce nice round balls of melon....it's more like some kind of scoop. Any help would be appreciated.
> TIA!


Garlic crusher? Making spheres out of.....what? - butter, perhaps?


----------



## Hoot (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, after pondering on it for a spell, it occurred to me that maybe somebody might be selling lots of vintage, old, and odd kitchen utensils on eBay.
After searching for a spell, lo and behold, I found a lot of utensils that had one of these contraptions in it.
In the description, it said "a melon scoop marked Citra", but it really wasn't very obvious which of the utensils that one was, but I thought I might do an image search for Citra. 
Turns out, Citra is/was a Florida based company that produced promotional and novelty products.
Sure enough, I looked at the one  I have that has the wooden handles and there, stamped on the shank, albeit quite faint, "Citra Products of Florida."
It is a grapefruit corer. 
I reckon I am gonna have to break down and get me some bifocals. 
Citra Grapefruit Corer


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2014)

Good job, Hoot!  And thanks to this thread, you now have a whole bunch of other uses for your grapefruit scoop!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Good job, Hoot!  And thanks to this thread, you now have a whole bunch of other uses for your grapefruit scoop!


I reckon so!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 23, 2014)

Yay!  Great sleuthing, Hoot!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2014)

Be sure to let us know how well it works!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for finding the answer for us.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ? Corer of some sort ? very interesting!



had a feeling


----------

